# Draw patterns on wood for carving with simple tools



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

awesome - simply awesome !!
I find all aspects of these fantastic carvings very interesting.
the chisels are just so plain and simple, the mallet stick is also just plain.
but the skill of the craftsman brings it all together to make a beautiful project.
thank you again for taking your time to share with us !!

John

.


----------

